# Chlorosis spots in paphs



## Ellen (Apr 13, 2007)

I recently purchased a bunch of "on-sale" paphs from Exotic Orchids of Maui. Turns out that most of them have pronounced spots of chlorosis somewhere on the leaves. Not just yellowing, but white spots or patches. I've never seen anything like this before, but hope it's not some sort of virus. Has anyone else seen this sort of thing in hybrid paphs? If they're virused, I'll be really angry at EOOM.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 13, 2007)

Sure it isn't sunburn or heat damage? I cooked some oncidiums with my backup heater last month and they look like what you describe.

Don't suppose you can post a picture?


----------



## Ellen (Apr 13, 2007)

No, it's not sunburn. Believe me, I've had enough sunburn in my collection to know it when I see it. I'll take and post some pics when I get home. The leaf substance where the spots are is the same as the rest of the leaf, the color is just white. Sort of an abmormal kind of variegation.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 13, 2007)

What shape are the spots?
How big are they?
What part of the leaf are they in?


----------



## Ellen (Apr 13, 2007)

The spots are variable in shape and size, and are anywhere from the tips to the middle parts of the leaves. I know a pic will help, so will post one or more later this evening.


----------



## Ellen (Apr 13, 2007)

*Pics of white spots on paph leaves*

Here are the pics.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 13, 2007)

Got me. Looks like someone spilled bleach on them.
Have you asked the seller what caused them? If not send him your pictures and have him explain it.


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2007)

It almost looks like some sort of chemical was accidently dropped on them or something that reacted in the sun and had a reaction. Honestly, the spots are so few and small, I wouldn't worry about it. They may have been included in this sale for exactly that reason. Sort of like a "scratch and dent" sale. Perfectly fine except for a couple cosmetic defects. What did you get?


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 14, 2007)

The marks appear to be symmetrical, so it looks like whatever it was happened during leaf development. Personally, I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2007)

Now could this arise from pesticide use of the grower? Maybe it was too concentrated or something? 
I have a plant with very similar stripes. And another plant that has a lot of white places, but this one was baked in the sun.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 14, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> Now could this arise from pesticide use of the grower? Maybe it was too concentrated or something?
> I have a plant with very similar stripes. And another plant that has a lot of white places, but this one was baked in the sun.



It could be possible that a chemical caused the leaf to bleach, but you would think the color would come back if the tissue was not "burned" or physically damaged. Perhaps a chemical on the leaf and exposed to strong sunlight?

I think spots like this could develop from sun bleaching. Growing in very bright light possibly with some mineral deficiency could cause certain areas of the leaf to not have coloration. This could occur for example if the leaf was gradually hardened to strong light so that the tissue did not suddenly get over heated, I mean over a long period of time as opposed to all of a sudden.

As others have said, not worth worrying about, it does not look like a diease.
But trying to figure out what happened can be interesting.


----------



## Ellen (Apr 14, 2007)

Good to know that the consensus is that the spots are nothing to worry about. I've asked the grower, but you people on the forum are a lot quicker to respond. When I find out for sure, I'll pass the information on. For the slipper fans, here's what I ordered, and the size they sent: 

1 Phal stuartiana ‘Larkin Valley’ AM/AOS (I know, not a slipper, but I love phal species)
1 Paph (Laser x charlesworthii) x Paph henryanum, 3 growths
1 Paph Malherbe (callosum x Goultenianum), 5 growths
1 Paph Maude Raven x Hsingying Maru, 2 growths
1 Paph Duqueslin x Paph Desert Spring, 1 growth
1 Paph Hsinying Maru x Paph Dolligold, 5 growths
1 Paph Claire de Lune x Paph Mystic Jewel, 3 growths
1 Paph charlesworthii x Paph Maude Raven, 2 growths
1 Paph Red Prince x Paph callosum, 5 growths
1 Paph Red Prince x Paph Hsingying Web, 3 growths
1 Paph Meon x Paph Oriental Enchantment, 1 large growth, 2 starting
1 Paph Mystic Jewel x Paph mastersianum, 1 growth
1 Paph Goultenianum x Paph Desert Spring, 2 growths

In addition to the plants that I ordered, they included the following bonus plants: 

2 Oncidium papilio ‘Chestnut Glory’ x self
1 Paph Hsinying Quatal x Hsinying Rainbow, 1 growth
1 Phal (Orglades Puff x Mem Masami Takasaki) x Phal (Dunbar x Dawn Treader), small size
1 Phal (Orglades Puff x Mem Masami Takasaki) x Phal (Dunbar x Dawn Treader), in spike
1 Phal (Hakalau Ruler x Hilo Lip) x self, in spike
1 Phal Cygnus Empire x sib, in spike

The prices were extremely reasonable, so I shouldn't complain about a few spots. I was so impressed that I took a picture of the whole gang when they arrived, and am attaching it.


----------



## Ellen (Apr 15, 2007)

OK, here's what EOOM has to say:
"The white spots you see appear to be an imbalance between magnesium and iron. ... Apparently, certain [paph] crosses are susceptible to this imbalance, which occurs because we fertilize the entire range with the same fertilizer continuously, and they receive heavy magnesium doses. Repotting them will help remove traces of fertilizer in the pots."

Now I'm thinking that the high systemic magnesium must have sensitized the plants to something that got on the developing leaves. 

Anyway, EOOM was very responsive to my concerns and curiosity. Obviously it's not fatal or contagious, so I''m not going to worry about it.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2007)

I've seen some similar spotting after finding some small attacks from mealybugs on the underside of the leaves.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like you got quite the deal. Hope the spots aren't a serious problem.


----------

